# Hello from South Cumbria



## marzy (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi everyone this seems the site for me. Bought first campervan a year ago after years of tent, trailer tents, and yes a caravan (what was that about).
Van is a Citroen Relay Parados long wheelbase bought on ebay. Its a self build but have seen four others on ebay since.
Not done a lot of wild camping as wife a little nervous about it,she's getting there.   We did have a night at Tan Hill Inn which we loved (good ale). Another night in Sainburys car park Hartlepool, but thats another story.
Great site


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello

Sainsburys in Hartlepool? you were very brave!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Marzy. Welcome to the club and hope you get as much enjoyment out of it as we do. Plenty of banter and plenty new friends to meet up with on your travels plus all the info you need, so if you have any questions and cant find the answer in the forums just ask away.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## stirlingb (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Marzy and welcome to the site from sunny Ramsbottom


----------



## barryd (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah if the misses is wary and you survived a night wilding in Hartlepool, everywhere else after that will seem much safer!

Some good places near you such as the top of the Newlands Pass or bottom of the honister pass.  Pooley Bridge inn car park (Campers welcome) and the Sun inn over the road.

Hope you enjoy it!

BD


----------



## maingate (Nov 26, 2009)

As long as you do not resemble a Monkey, you will come to no harm in Hartlepool.


----------



## ajs (Nov 26, 2009)

maingate said:


> As long as you do not resemble a Monkey, you will come to no harm in Hartlepool.


 

... how the blickinpell did you survive a visit then 

regards
aj


----------



## christine (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi, from Dalton. You can't be far away....?


----------



## marzy (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Christine, Ulverston just up the road


----------

